# FS Cortland Magnum 200D on Rebuilt Gold Cup 10wt



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the first Set Up that I ever used for Cobia. The reel is very reliable and in perfect working order and shows very little if any wear. Direct Drive with Disc. Drag and Huge Capacity reel. It is backed with 300yds of 30# Micron in white, with a short length of lead core shooting head fly line. 

The rod is a 10wt Gold Cup rod that I took apart in order to replace the guides with a larger Stripper guide and upgraded it to Stainless guides. The rod has a Rosewood Reel Seat and Tarpon Ball. 

If someone wants to have a good Fly Rod Option set up on the boat and at the ready for Cobia this season, this one should fit the bill very very nicely. 

*$250.00* and all you need is a FuFu Bright and Bulky Fly and a Really Good Strip Set.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Price Change.

*$200.00 *

*Come and Get It !!!!!*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sold - Pending Delivery*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I held it for a member that asked me to, for more than 6 months. 


Reel did not deliver and is available.

I will entertain offers.


----------

